

Ironies of Automation (1983) [pdf] - bbrazil
https://www.ise.ncsu.edu/nsf_itr/794B/papers/Bainbridge_1983_Automatica.pdf

======
gala8y
previously submitted with a link to html version (different domain)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726496)

------
bbrazil
This is even more relevant today now that we have "VDUs" everywhere.

